# In WNY Looking for Work



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I plowed on my own last year, no longer have the vehicle I plowed with, and I really don't want to throw a plow on what I have now. I have some contract leads from my lawn business as well. I am in Amherst, NY.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

What exactly are you planning on doing, sending over a few contracts to a local company and run a truck?


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

PM me im in depew and looking for someone to run one of my trucks


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Send me a pm with your availability during storms, experience, etc if you are interested. I am looking for a driver for the upcoming season to do residential in Williamsville. 

Thank You


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

still lookin....theguynextdoor I PM-ed you back.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

anyone......Bueller....?


----------

